
The Eastern Corner of Siberia Is the Coldest Inhabited Place on Earth - curtis
https://earther.com/why-the-eastern-corner-of-siberia-is-the-coldest-inhabi-1822160684
======
mirimir
> Why people live there is a whole other story.

As one might guess, Oymyakon was a gulag :(

~~~
ocb
I think it's ridiculous that the author poses the question of why anyone would
want to live there and then immediately waves it off with "it's a whole other
story". So, thanks for sharing at least one detail about why anyone lives
there.

There's also a very verbose description of the geographical context of this
place... and no map.

It's like the author ran out of time and just submitted the article without
changing anything.

~~~
wmeredith
It’s clickbait garbage. The headline is meant to spread virally and the
content is an afterthought.

------
BrandoElFollito
I was flying once with the then-head of CNN in Russia who married a Russian
woman.

She was from such a super cold region and they visited her family several
times, also during winter. He mentioned that no matter the temperature, they
always had boiling hot water in taps and that, looking at the state of the
pulling and overall heating centrals, he never understood how they managed
this. This boiling hot water extravagance in these cold coats was something a
Russian from Moscow also find le about, so it is probably a thing.

------
ainiriand
From the article: 'local residents reported temperatures as low as minus-88
degrees Fahrenheit' I hardly think so, as people from the USA are the only
ones using Fahrenheit in the world.

~~~
Kurtz79
Talk about nitpicking, the article is likely from a US publication and they
put the value as their main readership expects it.

~~~
ainiriand
I understand that, but it is a lie. They should have said 'local residents
reported temperatures as low as minus-66 degrees Celsius (-88F)' and everybody
will understand, don't you think?

